# Southbark or Spa Lavish Blueberry Facial Scrub?



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello there 

I have a question that I am hoping you guys can help me with. Sophie is 11 months old and while she doesn't have terrible tear staining, it is there. I have been using a mild shampoo and a child/baby toothbrush several times a week...wish I could say daily, but it does get missed. :innocent:

I know some of you have mentioned using Spa Lavish Blueberry Facial Scrub and seem to like it. Has anyone tried Southbark Blueberry Facial Scrub? 

I am wondering if either are likely to cause eye irritation, which one would work better and which has a better scent?

TIA


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Becky, I use the Spa Lavish, but not every day ... I found it to be drying. So, on days I don't use it, I just use warm water.

I'd like to hear about the other product too.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I just got my Spa Lavish in the mail the other day, but have no used it yet. Never heard of the other?


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

The Spa Lavish scent is amazing!
It has such a soothing scent to it.
And it helps for the tear stain.
I put it on a baby wash cloth.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i love the smell to....if i was a dog i would choose spa lavish .


----------

